# Help - panic setting in!!



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

I am a UK nurse and I'm being sponsored - EB3 catagory, with retrogression being in place had anticipated a lengthy wait and so was a little surprised when my agency told me I could be in the US next year, if ceratin legislation is passed.
I had a plan, to clear all debts, sell my house and take a trip to my new work place to meet people I'll be working with and get to know the area I'll being living in. 
All this seems to be up in the air now I have started to get anxious about going and think part of the problem is I'll be going alone. I'm sure it's normal to feel some anxiety but has anyone been through this and give me the benefit of your experience? 
Thanks for any words of wisdom.
Jane


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Will you be able to work? Have you taken your US exams? That would be my panic.


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> Will you be able to work? Have you taken your US exams? That would be my panic.


Yes, I'm being sponsored by a hospital and have a US license, that's not the issue, I think most people emigrating do so as a family and have others around them for support. Even then I'm sure it is an anxious time, but I was wondering how people faced the time leading up to going and the early days when they arrived. Or if anyone on the forum was travelling alone how they found the whole experience.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

JaneRN said:


> I am a UK nurse and I'm being sponsored - EB3 catagory, with retrogression being in place had anticipated a lengthy wait and so was a little surprised when my agency told me I could be in the US next year, if ceratin legislation is passed.
> I had a plan, to clear all debts, sell my house and take a trip to my new work place to meet people I'll be working with and get to know the area I'll being living in.
> All this seems to be up in the air now I have started to get anxious about going and think part of the problem is I'll be going alone. I'm sure it's normal to feel some anxiety but has anyone been through this and give me the benefit of your experience?
> Thanks for any words of wisdom.
> Jane


Hello Jane, 

Relax, you'll be fine. I moved to Spain twelve years ago all on my own, not knowing a soul and it ended up being the best time of my life. I am doing it all over again in a few months, and can't wait for the experience again!

Nerves are to be expected, it is a huge change. Even now, knowing I've done this before, I get a bit anxious. Rest assured, you will start to make friends at your new job. I think in general, people will be quite welcoming to you, especially given the fact you don't know anyone. You just might be surprised  

Secondly, you'll find that you put yourself out there more than if you did have some relatives/friends here. This, you'll find, will work in your favor (or at least it did for me). You'll be more outgoing which will in turn give you more opportunities to meet new people. It is nerve-wracking, yes, but just remember to keep an open mind and it will all work out!

Lastly, moving to another country is an empowering experience. You get to know yourself better, you get the opportunity to grow and you realize that yes, you can do it! Then you realize just how powerful you are as an individual and that if you want to make things happen, that the power lies within you; it's just a matter of seizing opportunities!

I wish you the best of luck and I know it will all work out!
Dina


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Jane, I know a girl who has won the Diversity Lottery (green card) a few years ago. She moved (alone) to California. There, she found it difficult to find a nice job, so after a year she decided to drive to Orlando, Florida, and now she's been living there for almost 2 or 3 years.
Yes, sometimes it's hard. Due to the economical crisis she lost her job, and than it's difficult to pay the bills if you don't have a partner who has a job. But she never gave up, and now she's doing fine.
Try to make new friends asap. Maybe your collegues can help you with that. Join the newcommers club if there's one in your neighborhood. 
Don't be afraid! You have a job, so that's the most important. Try to live as inexpensive as possible in the first few months, try to save some monney for bad times coming. But don't be afraid! 
I also know a guy who won the green card and moved by himself. I think he's in the US for 6 years now, and a few weeks ago he bought himself a beautiful newly build house.
Success!!!


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you both for taking the time to reply - and so encouraging too. I am looking forward to the whole adventure most of the time, but then I get these terrible thoughts when I realise I won't be able to rely on friends and family if I have a problem. It's reassuring to hear from / about other singles who have moved to another country and settled into a new way of life. I have read around the area I will be moving to and it really does seem like a friendly relaxed place - so just need for visa retrogression to lift so I can get my GC and go. 
Thanks again
Jane


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I know of no new legislation to help nurses in fact I seem to remember the last emergeny nurse bill failed... and POTUS ordered more training places for nurses inside the country ...something like that


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JaneRN said:


> Thank you both for taking the time to reply - and so encouraging too. I am looking forward to the whole adventure most of the time, but then I get these terrible thoughts when I realise I won't be able to rely on friends and family if I have a problem. It's reassuring to hear from / about other singles who have moved to another country and settled into a new way of life. I have read around the area I will be moving to and it really does seem like a friendly relaxed place - so just need for visa retrogression to lift so I can get my GC and go.
> Thanks again
> Jane


One big thing to remember: In the US, they always advise that the fastest ways to meet new people and develop new friendships are to either take a class (a fun class - there are lots of options) or volunteer (and there are lots of opportunities - from soup kitchens to museums and sports groups or even the local library). People bond pretty quickly in the States, so you'll have friends before you know it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twiga (Dec 1, 2009)

When you get your social security number, memorise it. you'll need it for everything.. and keep it hidden and secret, much more valuable than an NI number.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

JaneRN said:


> Thank you both for taking the time to reply - and so encouraging too. I am looking forward to the whole adventure most of the time, but then I get these terrible thoughts when I realise I won't be able to rely on friends and family if I have a problem. It's reassuring to hear from / about other singles who have moved to another country and settled into a new way of life. I have read around the area I will be moving to and it really does seem like a friendly relaxed place - so just need for visa retrogression to lift so I can get my GC and go.
> Thanks again
> Jane


I have a green card and lived in the USA. It truly is the most welcoming country on earth with super friendly and helpful people. If you ask for help you will get it, they still seem to have the pioneering frontier attitude that if you don’t help newcomers then everyone suffers. It is nothing like the UK. In the USA you often see on the local news that someone had some sort of a problem like a house fire, and they show the neighbors bringing around furniture and stuff to help out. It is almost like your problems become theirs to solve.


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Davis1 - What the agency was referring to is the Comprehensive Immigration Reform bill (CIR) at the moment there is provision to take nurses out of the EB3 catagory they are in and make them exempt from a cap. This would mean my PD would become current. However the bill is by no means without it's opponents and if it does pass, it may not include this particular part. Realistically I don't think it will happen, but it might.
Thanks to Bevdeforges, Twiga and Happy Bunny for your advice and suggestions - I'm feeling more reassured with all your replies.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JaneRN said:


> Davis1 - What the agency was referring to is the Comprehensive Immigration Reform bill (CIR) at the moment there is provision to take nurses out of the EB3 catagory they are in and make them exempt from a cap. This would mean my PD would become current. However the bill is by no means without it's opponents and if it does pass, it may not include this particular part. Realistically I don't think it will happen, but it might.
> Thanks to Bevdeforges, Twiga and Happy Bunny for your advice and suggestions - I'm feeling more reassured with all your replies.


I wouldn't hold your breath for the comprehensive immigration bill. Sure, it's coming. but if it follows the same path as the equally contentious health one, it's probably a year of for the bill to pass through all its stages and maybe another year for the provisions to actually go into effect. Expect it to be a lot of hot air about amnesty with the important bits such as your interest traded in and out up to the last minute.


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Fatbrit - I'm actually hoping you're right. Much as I want to move to the US I had accepted the lengthy wait and so had my plan in place - 2 year training programme, sell house, clear debts, visit new place on employment etc. Then my agency threw me into whirl with the suggestion I may be in the US that soon I may not complete my second year of MSc. As time has ticked on since this statement was made I am now settling back into normality and more reassured that my life will continue as is for some time to come. I can understand the agency being desparate for CIR to come to the rescue because they will not be getting paid very much with the slow movement in the VB. 
Jane


----------



## karenceris (Apr 24, 2009)

You are a wise woman to carry on with life as it is. We sold everything on the advice of an immigration lawyer in London as she said we'd be in the USA in a few weeks and we have been waiting 5 years!! I too have a job waitingin the USA, my RN license, NCLEX etc. I have also worked as an RN there but needed to return to the UK to care for my elderly Mum who has sice died. I keep looking at the Visa Bulletin each month with hope in my heart! Hang in there!


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

Karen - sorry to hear about your mum, having parents far away must be a worry. My dad is terminally ill and so far out living all expectations and he's the reason I didn't apply to go years ago. 
I was getting obsessed with the visa bulletin at one point and being realistic had to accept that there is a possibility "plan A" may fall through - I was reading about hospitals withdrawing their offers etc and OGP have stopped all recruitment to the US (not that I am with them). I'm doing my MSc in Advanced Practice and love it so if the US doesn't come off "plan B" - Advanced Practitioner - is in place. 
I'm encouraged by the fact that you have already worked in the US and are obviously keen to return, hope all goes well for you.
Jane


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Jane,

I exchanged messages with a JANE who was an RN looking to make the move to Mexico and work as an RN or in the Medical Field some time ago. Obviously here most doctors make what an orderly makes in the US or UK so if it was even possible (which not sure it is) your pay would have been next to nothing.

What part of the US are you moving too? I worked as a Paramedic in NYC back in the late 1970's into 1984 when I decided I needed a new career. Stayed in Manhattan most of the time but I can tell you that moving alone is all about being positive, self reliant and of course making new friends. In Mexico City when I arrived 17 years ago from Manhattan I was taking 18 months of relaxation and then headed off to Cancun. I left behind a lot of friends in Mexico City and arrived to Cancun to make new friends. I found it easy in Mexico as people are quite friendly, and still as I move about on projects within the country seems I make new friends in a lot of different places. 

Some times I found it harder to make friends in the US than in Mexico a lot harder but that as a MALE I am sure a female will make friends a lot easier. Since we moved now from Playa del Carmen (after 4 years there) back to Mexico City (I missed the City and the Culture) we have made new friends and many old friends have showed up for visits.

Relax and enjoy the ride, the hardest thing is going to be the GC but once you have it you will be fine. I have a friend from Derby who is now working in Canada it took him 8 months to finish all the paperwork even with a company sponsoring him.

Good Luck


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Jane,

I know its such a big decision you have taken. And this is the reason you are nervous. But you shouldn't worry, because it's just the matter of time. Once you find friends and understand the area properly, everything would be as comfortable as its now. Since you are going for studies, the process of making friends would be much easier. So just be relaxed and enjoy your time at new place.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting to note that I said it would not happen 2 years ago
and nothing happened and still wont ..

when POTUS said no more imported nurses he meant it


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I am an Australian living in New York. I have in one year made so many friends. I don't care what people say about new York my experience has been amazing. new Yorkers are friendly and great (there are few bad ones like anywhere else LOL)
The main thing is you have a job which is great. Everything else will fall into place.
I have come here with my husband and kids but a lot of friends I have made in the gym etc so on my own. What an amazing experience for you!!


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

I moved to Canada with a friend almost 2 years ago now, her boyfriend soon followed after we arrived, and let's just say I wasn't such a fan of him. Anyways.... basically even having two people I knew there with me, I still felt alone there. Which really just led me to have to be more outgoing and adventurous on my own. I made friends at work, made friends with my landlords and their kids, etc. I still ended up doing a lot of things on my own like seeing movies, shopping, exploring etc. So yeah, even with "friends" there, still was quite alone. I'm the kind of person who normally is heavily reliant on people for support, but just goes to show what you can do when you set yourself to do it  I think you'll be fine, you'll have the experience of a life time! All the best!


----------

